# fluoxetine



## tinki (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi, hoping you can help me?
My DW has been prescribed 20mg of fluoxetine a day to begin as soon as she gets the prescription, however, she is about to start down regging for an IVF cycle where she will be 'donating' her eggs to me, not aiming to achieve a pregnancy physically herself.
Can you tell me if the fluoxetine is contra indicated at all or if there is any reason for her not to take it while down regging/stimming? It is ok for her to not start until after the IVF if that is better but the prescriber wasn't sure if she should wait or start now IYSWIM?

Thanks


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

It is very difficult for me to say as it will be extremely unlikely that there will be any robust studies on the toxic effect on donated eggs. 
In pregnancy there is a very slight chance of increase in cardiac defects 1% rising to 2%, but whether that is an effect on the developing embryo or one that happened in the egg prior to fertilisation is unknown.

There does not appear to be anything obvious in the data sheet as to any interactions with usual IVF drugs, but unless I am given the exact drugs that she will be using I can't check specifically, as of course there are many different drugs used in IVF protocols all with their own interactions and metabolic pathways in the body. Fluoxetine does have some effects on some other drugs due to alteration in metabolism and it would be wrong of me to make any assumptions without knowing the exact drugs she will be taking.

Also it is impossible for me to say if it would be safe for your DW to wait before taking it. If she has been prescribed it to start ASAP then there must be a reason for this and I would not be able to advise against a doctor's decision. If you think you might want to wait, then she must discuss this with the doctor and assess any risks versus the benefits of each course of action.


----------

